# Brewster, Rover, Cyrus, Resetti confirmed.



## geo-mew (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm looking at the game files right now, thanks to a user on Twitter whom I won't name. Ask away if you have any questions!

Pascal, Reese, Leif and Wendell also confirmed!

Also disclaimer, it appears that furniture model names are not exactly their in game names, such as the Cabin Table which appears in footage but is not listed in the game files. The aroma pot is listed as "aloma pot" since there's no 'r' sound in Japanese.


see new thread: https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...g-at-the-game-files-AMA&p=8484548#post8484548

Remade because this title is unclear.


----------



## sunnibunniva (Mar 17, 2020)

so the leaker that said they couldn't find froggy chair was wrong! i knew it couldn't be true...


----------



## sierra (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m slow to trust after the Frenchman


----------



## shendere (Mar 17, 2020)

whoa omg, for real? is this like legit this time?


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

Every other source (dataminer) I've seen has said there's no model or anything like that for Rover, Brewster, Cyrus, and Resetti? Have you got a pic of the stuff you saw?


----------



## sierra (Mar 17, 2020)

Datamine?


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 17, 2020)

shendere said:


> whoa omg, for real? is this like legit this time?



I would assume so since people are streaming the game from twitch using the .nsp file that this data was taken from.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

Unless I see models, I'll remain doubtful. Otherwise its only data to be used via updates and thats it.


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

also, here's some models


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 17, 2020)

They're not in the model list but rather the Special NPC list. So I imagine the models aren't there because they may be added via updates after release. Not that surprised if this is the case because during the Direct they said that they would be adding Amiibo characters.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CalSamurai said:


> Every other source (dataminer) I've seen has said there's no model or anything like that for Rover, Brewster, Cyrus, and Resetti? Have you got a pic of the stuff you saw? View attachment 232359



They're not in the model list but rather the Special NPC list. So I imagine the models aren't there because they may be added via updates after release. Not that surprised if this is the case because during the Direct they said that they would be adding Amiibo characters.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm sure it's because she changes clothes for different seasons and holidays, but naked Isabelle is weird. So is naked Nook for that matter. O_O


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 17, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> also, here's some models View attachment 232360



Naked Isabelle is cursed. This stuff is going to inspire more questionable art in the near future lol


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

How could you post that picture of Isabelle like that


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 17, 2020)

geo-mew said:


> They're not in the model list but rather the Special NPC list.



[citation needed]


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> [citation needed]



Other dataminers are saying the same thing - the "missing" NPCs (Rover, Brewster, etc.) ARE mentioned in the Special NPCs list in the game files, just that they've (so far) not found any models or dialogue for them, implying they're not fully implemented in the game yet.  They might be placeholders, or it might indicate these characters will show up as DLC for holidays/events.  We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> [citation needed]



I don't know how a photo would help you as it's all just pasted text. Anyone could forge it. Photo doesn't equate evidence in this scenario.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 17, 2020)

geo-mew said:


> I don't know how a photo would help you as it's all just pasted text. Anyone could forge it. Photo doesn't equate evidence in this scenario.



A link to a pastebin or dataminers on twitter. Cmon... that's how it's always done.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 17, 2020)

If Pascal is there, then I am content. I can do without gyroids, but I can't do without Pascal.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> A link to a pastebin or dataminers on twitter. Cmon... that's how it's always done.



https://twitter.com/OatmealDome/status/1240000720419590146

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here's the actual list.  https://pastebin.com/xRS6E5VM


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 17, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> https://twitter.com/OatmealDome/status/1240000720419590146
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here's the actual list.  https://pastebin.com/xRS6E5VM



According to some dataminers, all Sanrio villagers' names are listed in the game files but are without models. Here's the list.

Nintendo confirmed that Sanrio villagers wouldn't be in the game, right?


----------



## sierra (Mar 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> According to some dataminers, all Sanrio villagers' names are listed in the game files but are without models. Here's the list.
> 
> Nintendo confirmed that Sanrio villagers wouldn't be in the game, right?



You can scan their amiibo for their poster.


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 17, 2020)

sierra said:


> You can scan their amiibo for their poster.



So maybe the special characters like Brewster are only named in the files because they can be scanned too, right?


----------



## aikatears (Mar 17, 2020)

Many a game had stuff in their files but were never added to the game. True confirmation would be seeing in game which for all of us is only a few days away


----------



## Blue1215 (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m so confused... Twitter is freaking out rn because the leakers are saying no one besides the already confirmed special characters are there but this says that basically everyone is there


----------



## sierra (Mar 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> So maybe the special characters like Brewster are only named in the files because they can be scanned too, right?



Sadly that's a probability


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 17, 2020)

Blue1215 said:


> I’m so confused... Twitter is freaking out rn because the leakers are saying no one besides the already confirmed special characters are there but this says that basically everyone is there



Redd, Both Resettis, Digby, Rover, Pelly, Pete, Phyllis, Tortimer, Joan, Chip, Nat, Blanca, Brewster, Booker, Copper, Dr. Shrunk, Frillard, Gracie, Kapp'n, Lyle and Lotte, Phineas, Reese, Cyrus...


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Blue1215 said:


> I’m so confused... Twitter is freaking out rn because the leakers are saying no one besides the already confirmed special characters are there but this says that basically everyone is there



They're there, as in their names are mentioned in the files.  They don't have models or dialogue, so they likely will not actually appear in the game until a patch/update for a holiday or whatever.


----------



## Blue1215 (Mar 17, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> They're there, as in their names are mentioned in the files.  They don't have models or dialogue, so they likely will not actually appear in the game until a patch/update for a holiday or whatever.



That’s so depressing...


----------



## Amilee (Mar 17, 2020)

they said in the direct they would update the game with more npcs later. they either still havent had enough time for all of them or they want to keep them for special events


----------



## Blue1215 (Mar 17, 2020)

Amilee said:


> they said in the direct they would update the game with more npcs later. they either still havent had enough time for all of them or they want to keep them for special events



Honestly that’s kinda dumb... I get the holidays but why should literally every npc be locked up until they get to putting them in


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Blue1215 said:


> Honestly that’s kinda dumb... I get the holidays but why should literally every npc be locked up until they get to putting them in



Sorry if I confused you, it's not all special NPCs.  The ones Cal posted have no in-game prescence (yet).


----------



## matchaman (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm just gonna point out that it was said around a week after the Direct (I think, don't quote me on any of this!) that even if characters such as the Sanrio and crossover villagers aren't in, you'll still unlock a purchasable poster when you scan their amiibo card in! Same applies for any special character!

I don't have links for any footage of it on hand, but if you search around a bit you should be able to find footage of someone scrolling through a list of posters you can buy, and special characters that don't appear in game (from what we know!) such as Joan are on the list. That's what I personally think most of these special characters are listed for, hence why they don't have models.

EDIT: I skipped over this accidentally, but someone else on this thread also mentioned the posters! c:


----------



## 22lexi (Mar 17, 2020)

If Rover does make an appearance I'm excited to see what role he plays!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 17, 2020)

It makes sense that they will appear in the game at some point. They wouldn’t remove more than half the NPCs from a game that is supposed to be an upgrade over past titles.


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

Almost as if 2 weeks of gameplay isn't enough to see everything? Wow


----------



## thundershot (Mar 17, 2020)

Chances are the names are there because they all have amiibo figures or amiibo cards. The system needs to know that they exist... hopefully they’ll all appear


----------



## Apollyna (Mar 17, 2020)

Blue1215 said:


> Honestly that’s kinda dumb... I get the holidays but why should literally every npc be locked up until they get to putting them in



Think about it - they only have so many man-hours to put into game development and the game was delayed already. I would rather they polish every element the best they can (think of all the new features we have over old titles) rather than try to fit in everything and have it be rushed and broken/shallow. If the NPCs come later, with lots of good stuff, I say it's worth the wait honestly.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Almost as if 2 weeks of gameplay isn't enough to see everything? Wow



We're discussing datamines of the game files.  No amount of playtime is going to reveal things that simply aren't in the game.


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> We're discussing datamines of the game files.  No amount of playtime is going to reveal things that simply aren't in the game.



No I was referring to the people claiming these characters arnt in the game based of 2 week in reviews


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> No I was referring to the people claiming these characters arnt in the game based of 2 week in reviews



Well, unfortunately, a lot of those claims are being backed up by the datamines - such as the lack of gyroids.


----------



## deerteeth (Mar 17, 2020)

they're NAKIE


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 17, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> Redd, Both Resettis, Digby, Rover, Pelly, Pete, Phyllis, Tortimer, Joan, Chip, Nat, Blanca, Brewster, Booker, Copper, Dr. Shrunk, Frillard, Gracie, Kapp'n, Lyle and Lotte, Phineas, Reese, Cyrus...



No Frillard apparently.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

deerteeth said:


> they're NAKIE



We're all naked under our clothes


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 17, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> According to some dataminers, all Sanrio villagers' names are listed in the game files but are without models. Here's the list.
> 
> Nintendo confirmed that Sanrio villagers wouldn't be in the game, right?




They said "not yet" basically. A huge portion of their New Horizons merch is manufactured by Sanrio, so I wouldn't be surprised if this was to be introduced in the future along with some DLC event.




Also things are looking slim for *gyroids*. Don't see them in the model list, even when searching under the Japanese term ('haniwa'). Only results are Lloid related. I don't know the Japanese names for individual gyroids (ex. bowtoid), so if they're simply listed under those I won't find them by searching haniwa.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

geo-mew said:


> Also things are looking slim for *gyroids*. Don't see them in the model list, even when searching under the Japanese term ('haniwa'). Only results are Lloid related. I don't know the Japanese names for individual gyroids (ex. bowtoid), so if they're simply listed under those I won't find them by searching haniwa.


----------



## Noctis (Mar 17, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> also, here's some models View attachment 232360



CURSED IMAGE


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

Squeaky said:


> Well, unfortunately, a lot of those claims are being backed up by the datamines - such as the lack of gyroids.



Lack of gyriods doesn't bother me and actually makes a lot of sense tbh


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Zura said:


> Lack of gyriods doesn't bother me and actually makes a lot of sense tbh



It does, because Brewster and the cafe are gone, too.

Don't like it one bit, though.


----------



## xara (Mar 17, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> Redd, Both Resettis, Digby, Rover, Pelly, Pete, Phyllis, Tortimer, Joan, Chip, Nat, Blanca, Brewster, Booker, Copper, Dr. Shrunk, Frillard, Gracie, Kapp'n, Lyle and Lotte, Phineas, Reese, Cyrus...



bro where’s luna,,, you’re telling me luna got cut but i still gotta put up with lyle? i feel bullied by nintendo rn


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 18, 2020)

We shall wait and see if all this is true!


----------



## geo-mew (Mar 18, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> So maybe the special characters like Brewster are only named in the files because they can be scanned too, right?





thundershot said:


> Chances are the names are there because they all have amiibo figures or amiibo cards. The system needs to know that they exist... hopefully they’ll all appear




No, those amiibo poster files are in a separate location. Special NPCs like Brewster are in a separate location as well as the amiibo poster list... so there's more to them than just Amiibo compatibility.

- - - Post Merge - - -



faiiry said:


> bro where’s luna,,, you’re telling me luna got cut but i still gotta put up with lyle? i feel bullied by nintendo rn



Luna's in too.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 18, 2020)

Blathers and Brewster are old friends. I think once the town is well developed, and the museum is upgraded, and populated (not 100%), Brewster will make a few phone calls, and BAM, there's a pigeon outside town hall looking to set up his new coffee shop.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 18, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Blathers and Brewster are old friends. I think once the town is well developed, and the museum is upgraded, and populated (not 100%), Brewster will make a few phone calls, and BAM, there's a pigeon outside town hall looking to set up his new coffee shop.



Love your way of thinking!

Based on the files, we have Pascal, and we have the Diving Suit. Both of these are wonderful revelations as it comes to how excited I'm going to be to play. I don't want everything unlocked at once, nor do I want it to be easy to get some of these things. As much as I love the fact the game isn't incredibly challenging, I also love the grind of work and time it takes to unlock certain things. It makes the earning part of so much awesome-r.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 25, 2020)

CalSamurai said:


> Redd, Both Resettis, Digby, Rover, Pelly, Pete, Phyllis, Tortimer, Joan, Chip, Nat, Blanca, Brewster, Booker, Copper, Dr. Shrunk, Frillard, Gracie, Kapp'n, Lyle and Lotte, Phineas, Reese, Cyrus...


So kappn ans tortimer might actuallt make an appearance?!


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Aug 25, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> So kappn ans tortimer might actuallt make an appearance?!




They have as good as a chance for the other NPCs not yet in the game.

The name listing in march was mostly either left over code or placeholders for their amiibo posters.


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 25, 2020)

I didn't notice how old this thread was at first and was really confused by all the people being hyped for Pascal lol.


----------



## lawnClippings (Aug 25, 2020)

Hypno KK said:


> I didn't notice how old this thread was at first and was really confused by all the people being hyped for Pascal lol.


I was confused because so many people were saying Rover wasn't in the game and had no model or dialogue and I'm like "But he showed up during that maze event... He has a model, and while it wasn't much, he also has dialogue."

I think this thread was a little outdated to bring back to life.
I think it would have been fine if this was being kept up with and updated as new NPCs where being added, but since this hasn't been very active or updated since it was created, I don't think it should have been revived...


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 25, 2020)

Excellent vintage thread. I was hoping to keep it uncorked for a few more years, but it's still a robust treat


----------



## Bcat (Aug 25, 2020)

Lol I didn’t notice that this was a bumper thread at first. I was confused as to why people were debating whether or not Redd would be added


----------



## sunnibunniva (Aug 25, 2020)

My account was 3 days old when I posted on this thread


----------



## porkpie28 (Aug 26, 2020)

I really hope we do get the cafe back


----------

